# The Movie/ Cinema thread



## AndyMulz

Watched a few new releases lately that i thought id add my opinion on..

Inglorious Bastards:- Possibly the worst film made by Tarentino with the exception of Grindhouse and The Kill Bills. Couple of comical lines but not as much action as you would be led to believe there is gonna be.

District 9:- Have to say i liked this Sci Fi movie about aliens living on earth from Peter Jackson. The lead actor who i think is pretty unknown is comical through out and its all pretty original.

The Final Destination:- Actually brutal, its as if they picked five people who cant act with predictable stereotypes that make it easy for you to work whats coming. Dont think this film was ever meant to be viewed out of 3D , thats the only thing it has going for it.

The Goods - Live Hard, Sell Hard:- This is the pick of the bunch , thought it was going to be awful and only put it on to kill some time and ended up laughing most of the way throw it. Good comedy.

GI Joe- If your under 10 you might enjoy it if not dont bother.


----------



## Kunoichi

A coupla days ago watched Green Mile for the first time. Hanks never lets me down.



AndyMulz said:


> Watched a few new releases lately that i thought id add my opinion on..
> 
> Inglorious Bastards:- Possibly the worst film made by Tarentino with the exception of Grindhouse and The Kill Bills.


that makes Inglorious Bastards only the 4th worst movie. COnsidering Tarantino doesn't have that many under his belt, I'd guess it's not that badly ranked after all :laugh:


----------



## AndyMulz

Kunoichi said:


> that makes Inglorious Bastards only the 4th worst movie. COnsidering Tarantino doesn't have that many under his belt, I'd guess it's not that badly ranked after all :laugh:


The films sucks, hows that?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

a few good men .. 10pm, channel 5 , tonight

great movie


----------



## Kunoichi

AndyMulz said:


> The films sucks, hows that?


More to the point.


----------



## SteSteez

Watched the aptly named "Fighting" recently and was pleasantly surprised at the film from the start, the latter stages tired me although I didn't give up, it is pleasing to see another white american guy kick the shit out of the typecast black dude.... Not!

Played out script but as said the start will drag you into the film and make you like it.. the bird he pulls is hot too.


----------



## AndyMulz

SteSteez said:


> Watched the aptly named "Fighting" recently and was pleasantly surprised at the film from the start, the latter stages tired me although I didn't give up, it is pleasing to see another white american guy kick the shit out of the typecast black dude.... Not!
> 
> Played out script but as said the start will drag you into the film and make you like it.. the bird he pulls is hot too.


Mate you need to ban yourself for a few weeks for that post. That film is utter pish.


----------



## SteSteez

What? read what i said Andy, i'm saying its shit, just the start actually drags the viewer into emotional attachment


----------



## Imy

Inglorious Basterds is my movie this week, probably watch it tomorrow, seeing as the cinema is dead opposite.

District 9 has received high praise, the trailers look pretty good.

G-Force is a must watch on my list. I don't care what you say, that movie looks hilarious.

Also, found out yesterday that Disney had bought out Marvel. This is bad news for any future Marvel movies, no?


----------



## spitfire

G force is great. Took my nipper. The new pixar film"UP". Was the trailer in 3D. It looks fantastic.


----------



## MUTINY!

Inglorious Basterds is one of those films that just fits the typical (YEAH WOOO DAKKA DAKKA we love gunfights) audience I went to see it hoping for an epic film instead I was greeted by a film that seems to have nicked bits from every film going and taped them together (see the balcony shooting the in cinema Scarface more?)

I might have to add District 9 to my watch list as it seems to be getting tons of praise - Plus I'm a big Peter Jackson fan.

Any movie based on any comic book is usually shit, the only one to ever get away with this rule was the first Blade....still look what happened to Wesley after he made the Blade Films/Trilogy.

American History X and Green Mile are probably my favourite two films ever!


----------



## Imy

spitfire said:


> G force is great. Took my nipper. The new pixar film"UP". Was the trailer in 3D. It looks fantastic.


I've watched Up. It's actually really, really funny!


----------



## Imy

MUTINY! said:


> Any movie based on any comic book is usually shit, the only one to ever get away with this rule was the first Blade....still look what happened to Wesley after he made the Blade Films/Trilogy.


The two new Batman movies, Iron Man (which was great!), X-Men: Wolverine Origins, Watchmen were all fantastic imo.


----------



## MUTINY!

Watchmen was a classic and I'm glad they released Wolverines Origin first as his backstory is crazy, But I probably should've elaborated on what I meant tbh, I mean a direct port from the comic/cartoon series to the big screen, usually they end in disaster.

Such disasters include,

The Punisher

Catwoman

Hulk

Daredevil

Fantastic Four

Ghost Rider

Hellboy

If the story changing is tasteful and doesn't detract from the overall origin of the film then they usually turn out fine and take decent revenues


----------



## Kunoichi

MUTINY! said:


> American History X and Green Mile are probably my favourite two films ever!


Snatch. I'm addicted to that movie, never get tired. Pitt plays one hell of a pikey, and Statham is just a favorite. He's not necessarily a great actor, but he's quite charismatic, he keeps me glued to the screen.

Have never watched Amerixan X as a whole, at once. I walk away every few scenes. I'm too sensitive about that sort of imagery.

On that matter, The Fly was the first horror movie I watched (well it looked like horror to me, I was maybe 7 or 8 years old and I used to hang out with my teenage cousins alot, and everything featuring blood and grossy things were a must. That summer I first played Pacman and atched the Terminator 2. It was too much for me back then, but I loved it. (not pacman. The Terminator).

Oh and I've never watched The Fly again ever since. Figure...


----------



## temeura

Hana Bi is my favourite film of all time. Anything with Takeshi Kitano in is normally brilliant! Except Johnny Nmemonic.


----------



## TheIceman5

I actually enjoyed Inglorious Bastards. District 9 looks pretty decent.I watched Shogun Assasin and Showdown in little tokyo the other week for the first time in ages, Awesome movies!


----------



## temeura

Showdown in Little Tokyo is immense. I watch that at least once a year, along with Rapid Fire.


----------



## theheft

My mate went to watch Inglorious over the weekend and said it was complete shit.

Im going to watch The Hurt Locker at the weekend I think.


----------



## AndyMulz

theheft said:


> My mate went to watch Inglorious over the weekend and said it was complete shit.
> 
> Im going to watch The Hurt Locker at the weekend I think.


I dont like the way thats filmed, looks proper b list cheap.


----------



## Tonks

God, its seemingly everyone is sayin Inglorious is rubbish

Well you know what i think....I think it was ****in awesome!!!

And giant hairy balls to anyone who didnt think so.

And response to the film "nicking" bits of other films, its called HOMAGE. Quentin being a super film buff, you can bet they are all on purpose. He even homages his owns films with the intro credit Text, and some bits of music he's used in previous films.

Also, every second Brad Pitt was on screen (and despite the trailer) it wasnt much, was pure gold!


----------



## temeura

I'm a Tarantino fan, but there is a thin line between homage and outright theft!


----------



## 1927

SteSteez said:


> What? read what i said Andy, i'm saying its shit, just the start actually drags the viewer into emotional attachment


i must be reading the post wrong as well mate cause it gives me the impression you thought the film was ok ...........

hated the film and had zero attachment and felt like stabbing my eye balls out while watching it... worst performance by a leading actor ever in a film...

Andy .... watched Inglorious Basterds last night ..... thought it was really good, not on same level as Pulp Fiction but really enjoyed it .... i also liked Kill Bill though so we obviously got different tastes ...

FAO Kunoichi ..... Green Mile absolute class film .... watched it over and over again ...


----------



## AndyMulz

[quote=1927;27442

Andy .... watched Inglorious Basterds last night ..... thought it was really good, not on same level as Pulp Fiction but really enjoyed it .... i also liked Kill Bill though so we obviously got different tastes ...

.


----------



## temeura

I liked Kill Bill for 2 reasons -

The 'homage' to Rainy Dog and the absolutely, fantastic 5678's!


----------



## Kunoichi

Am I the only one here who finds Tarantino largely overrated?

His trademark of directing backwards pretty much rocks, and mr Pink will always be the baddest dog in the hood, but aside from that - meh.

I'm tempted to go see his new movie because of Pitt. I have loved all his movies so far (from the last 10 years at least). He is the truly underrated man here. Forever overshadowed by his looks. Oh well, he gets the girl, he can't have everything.


----------



## callam_nffc

Well i thought inglourious basterds was one of the best films ive seen at the cinema lately

bruno is just a cockfest, thats not THAT funny

and not much else ive seen lately was great

got funny people/harry pothead downloaded but havnt been arsed to watch em


----------



## MUTINY!

Kunoichi said:


> Am I the only one here who finds Tarantino largely overrated?


Agreed


----------



## temeura

Kunoichi said:


> Am I the only one here who finds Tarantino largely overrated?


Definitely overrated as a director, but I am a fan of his script writing talent.


----------



## TheIceman5

On another note, there was a movie on about half 11 last night on film4 called "Donkey Punch"...anyone seen it? Only way to describe it is what the f***!


----------



## AndyMulz

TheIceman5 said:


> On another note, there was a movie on about half 11 last night on film4 called "Donkey Punch"...anyone seen it? Only way to describe it is what the f***!


Good or bad?


----------



## temeura

I've never seen the film, but from the title, I think I will leave it. Do you think there will be a sequel, called Wolfbagging?


----------



## TheIceman5

AndyMulz said:


> Good or bad?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donkey_Punch_(film)

It was a bad film. The purpose of the movie confused me.


----------



## Imy

I watched Edward Scissorhands on Sky Movies today.

So many memories. Still as awesome as ever!


----------



## SteSteez

Came across a decent Twitter page few days ago

Movieleak (MovieLeak) on Twitter

seems to pick up alot of new films when they become available on a torrent


----------



## lummo

Now I love my little girl more than anything in the world, but her continually watching High School musical on sky anytime is going to be the death of me.

Only started yesterday and she's watched it twice already!

Still got a week left.

Thought i'd seen the last of that shit when her dvd's a few months ago!


----------



## AndyMulz

2012 is truely awful. Avoid it all costs!


----------



## SteSteez

Was planning on watching this with the mrs, looks poor interms of plot but she likes cgi and all that


----------



## james8

If my mrs subjects me to any shite films (titanic) I make her watch rise of the foot soldier again and again!!


----------



## spitfire

I hate Martial arts movies. But the i liked was Ong Bk. Which im sure you ahve all seen. But have you seen District 13. Its a french movie. Some great scenes in the Ong Bak stylie.


----------



## danny boy

I rated 2012 was a right film!


----------



## AndyMulz

danny boy said:


> I rated 2012 was a right film!


You having a giraffe it was aload of ****ing bollocks aimed at 10 year olds. The worlds coming to a end so lets put a funny line into every scene because well lets face it whos not having a laugh when a skyscrapper is about to fall on your head.


----------



## danny boy

I thought it was a good film, well acted. The only slight downer on it was some of the unreal scenes such as the bit where a small plane could outrun a pyroclastic flow or how a ship in the middle of the ocean could be affected by a Tsunami.

I suppose it just added to the film though, its all about opinions.


----------



## Helix1x

2012 is shit. lol


----------



## Helix1x

Anyone seen Never Back Down? I thought it was ok, it's about MMA. Probably be enjoyed by anyone on this forum.


----------



## AndyMulz

Helix1x said:


> Anyone seen Never Back Down? I thought it was ok, it's about MMA. Probably be enjoyed by anyone on this forum.


lol your way off if your expecting a good response to that :laugh:


----------



## SteSteez

Helix1x said:


> Anyone seen Never Back Down? I thought it was ok, it's about MMA. Probably be enjoyed by anyone on this forum.


Sarcasm Detected....

Funny People - w/ Adam Sandler and alot of the guys from the superbad flick. basically a standup comedian takes a newbie comedian under his wing if you will, the jokes unfold with a decent personal story inbetween... i enjoyed it


----------



## Kunoichi

I'm eager to go see that film thyey're advertising on tv as being a movie that 'terrified america' or whatever. Paranomal activity, I think.

All I need now is to find someone to go with, but as much I enjoy this kind of films I don't watch them on my own. ha ha


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> I'm eager to go see that film thyey're advertising on tv as being a movie that 'terrified america' or whatever. Paranomal activity, I think.
> 
> All I need now is to find someone to go with, but as much I enjoy this kind of films I don't watch them on my own. ha ha


I like to think I'm a fair movie critic. That being said, I wouldn't say this movie was bad, but I feel that the hype surrounding the movie led many people's expectations to increase ten-fold. The movie wasn't rubbish, but it certainly wasn't -great-.

Though, there are many mixed opinions about it, and this is just mine. =)


----------



## Helix1x

Paranormal activity. Download it here: Paranormal.Activity.Screener.XVID-IMAGiNE | paranormal activity | isoHunt : the BitTorrent and P2P search engine

Definitley worth watching. Bit like Blair witch but with a poltergeist. They made the movie for $9000 and it's better than most multimillion horrors theyve been making lately.


----------



## Imy

Helix1x said:


> Paranormal activity. Download it here: Paranormal.Activity.Screener.XVID-IMAGiNE | paranormal activity | isoHunt : the BitTorrent and P2P search engine
> 
> Definitley worth watching. Bit like Blair witch but with a poltergeist. They made the movie for $9000 and it's better than most multimillion horrors theyve been making lately.


Be careful about posting illegal content on the forums lad.


----------



## Kunoichi

Imy said:


> Be careful about posting illegal content on the forums lad.


Just as illegal as http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/all-other-mma/4856-wec-44-a.html and others with non-autojrized content. It is not illegal to post the link I don't think (opinion based on momomesh.com's disclaimer. It is only illegal to host the video, but since they only provide web addresses, they are not liable for a suit)

Never used torrents before, have on idea how to and quite frankly not really in the mood to learn. Thanks for the effort anyway =)


----------



## Helix1x

Dont worry Imy, just a torrent link, not a direct download, not illegal to post torrent links.


----------



## Imy

Helix1x said:


> Dont worry Imy, just a torrent link, not a direct download, not illegal to post torrent links.


You may be right. Moment of madness there.

Doesn't bother me much tbh, I'm a torrent-whore.


----------



## Kunoichi

Imy said:


> Doesn't bother me much tbh, I'm a torrent-whore.


I may need a list for the few things you are *not* a whore for. Thee be thy welcome.


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> I may need a list for the few things you are *not* a whore for. Thee be thy welcome.


...and what reasons do you have to be up at 4am on a Sunday night/Monday morning?


----------



## Kunoichi

I'm a grown up, I work, and I pay my own bills (well, so they think). If there's something I don't need is an excuse for something I don't need to be excused for. I do what the hell I want, and tonight I want to be up this late.

Given that you're totally not what I am (as above), what is *your *excuse? Not that I care or it really matters to the thread at hand.


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> I'm a grown up, I work, and I pay my own bills (well, so they think). If there's something I don't need is an excuse for something I don't need to be excused for. I do what the hell I want, and tonight I want to be up this late.
> 
> Given that you're totally not what I am (as above), what is *your *excuse? Not that I care or it really matters to the thread at hand.


I've got a joke for you!

How many Alzheimer patients does it take to change a light bulb?

..

To get to the other side!

I jest, that was in bad taste.

Even so, please don't be offended by my last post. It was a light-hearted question. Perhaps I should have followed it up with an emote. Apologies in any case.

[footnote: If it's any consolation, I was going to make a period joke. But I didn't. Brownie points for me!]


----------



## TheIceman5

Watched a film by Lionsgate called "Bug" last week. Such a bad film man, the burd has now been banned from buying DVDS.


----------



## SteSteez

PMSL @ iceman...

on the subject of posting torrent links that may contain copyrighted material, it is not illegal.


----------



## Kunoichi

Dear Imy,

I was taking the piss. (plus, I don't know where you live, so you're safe. For now)

Regards,

K :happy:


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> Dear Imy,
> 
> I was taking the piss. (plus, I don't know where you kive, so you're safe. For now)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> K :happy:


Tone is a difficult thing to convey with text.

Watched Super Troopers last night. Bit of an old film, but ****ing hilarious.


----------



## temeura

Imy said:


> Tone is a difficult thing to convey with text.
> 
> Watched Super Troopers last night. Bit of an old film, but ****ing hilarious.


I thought Super Troopers was shite, Starship Troopers on the hand... classic!


----------



## Barbster

Starship Troopers was f'n epic!


----------



## ash_peers

AVATAR in 3D rocks, one of the only films that's on for nearly 3 hours that's kept me stuck to my seat, the CGI is awesome, gonna be watching it again me thinks

Zombieland is a good one to watch also


----------



## benny

zombieland is good

I quite liked Sherlock Holmes ...load of bobbins but entertaining bobbins

and as for GI joe shockingly bad ...but sienna miller as a lethar clad brunette.... damn!


----------



## Imy

benny said:


> zombieland is good
> 
> I quite liked Sherlock Holmes ...load of bobbins but entertaining bobbins
> 
> and as for GI joe shockingly bad ...but sienna miller as a lethar clad brunette.... damn!


Disliked Sherlock Holmes totally. They killed the character, disappointing.

GI Joe is horrific. As was Paranormal Activity.

Avatar was great, I think.

Black Dynamite is one to watch. The second funniest movie this year after The Hangover.


----------



## temeura

I watched the Hangover and thought it was utter crap.


----------



## Imy

temeura said:


> I watched the Hangover and thought it was utter crap.


Really? I thought it was the funniest film for a long, long time.


----------



## Kunoichi

Funny how people's opinions diverge so much.


----------



## TheIceman5

I thought Sherlock Holmes was pretty decent, The Hangover is a good film man.

Go to say i don't like the look of Avatar one bit, never really got into the whole sci-fi thing.

What's your thoughts on the film "Fighting"? Any good?


----------



## marc

Avatar is supposed to be really good, i watched inglorious bastards for the first time yesterday and thought that was great.

Fighting i watched on a copy which was really poor so id didnt get my full attention seemed a bit pants though the partnership between Channing Tatum and Terence howard didnt seem to work


----------



## ash_peers

i watched sherlock holmes and law abiding citizen yesterday, sherlock holmes was great,pretty funny aswell, law abiding citizen was a pretty clever film, worth a watch.


----------



## marc

Watched Law Abiding Citizen last week, pretty decent worth a watch anyway


----------



## PrideNeverDies

fighting sucks

2012, ok movie, great special effects, prefer the book

law abiding citizen was class

watched book of eli yesterday, nothing special in my opinion


----------



## TheIceman5

2012 was long and boring imo.


----------



## MUTINY!

Gonna go watch book of Eli at some point this week, All I've heard about avatar is that 90% of its budget has gone on special effects and the other 10% on a paper thin plot.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

the book of eli is decent, i had no idea what the film was about when i went in, a lot of it is very slow, but i guess there are some gruesome scenes

ive heard great things about avatar from people i thought would hate it, i just dont wanna stay seated for 3 hours


----------



## SanshouMatt

Seriously, you need to see avatar, the story is pony, it just looks so amazing in 3d, it's really like nothing you've ever seen, I found myself just watching wierd random things in the background / foreground just because I'd never seen a film look like that before. Seriously Cinema changed forever the day Avatar came out!


----------



## marc

Watched GI joe last night, what a load of crap that is, sienna miller did perk the film up a bit though


----------



## Imy

The CGI in Avatar is worth the watch. The scale of the world is immense.

Apart from that, it's just a mix between Pocahontas and (if anyone has seen it) Princess Mononoke imo.

I want to watch Invictus, that looks great. Most Clint Eastwood movies are.


----------



## TheIceman5

Went to see Ninja Assassin last night, 1 An hour and a half of gore and ninjas = awesome :thumb


----------



## Imy

INCEPTION! :thumb


----------



## Agentman

I watched inception, its a solid 8/10 but not as original or spectacular as the critics are caliming.


----------



## azza92

Toy Story 3 Friday :thumb

Back to my childhood :happy:


----------



## AlanS

Damn it, with the oversaturation of MMA (Thank you Dana), it can be a bit of a burnout talking MMA *all* the time. I'm bumping this *three year old* frickin' thread!

Why has this thread been left untouched?

My turn:

'The Fighter': Based on 'Irish' Micky Ward, anyone watched it? With Mark Wahlberg and Christian Bale, damn fine film


----------



## chubbman

good film, although Christian bales character annoyed the p*ss out of me. last film I watched was red hill. An Australian thriller/horror. was really good, them aussies know how to make violent films. anyone else watch it?


----------

